# Dropprate Mephisto?



## Gutslerson (30. Juli 2008)

Hi 
nachdem d3 angekündigt wurde habe ich auch mal wieder d2 angefangen und hab mir mitlerweile eine mf sorc mit ca 360mf gebastelt. früher wenn ich mephisto gemacht habe ist da recht häufig shako oder arach gefallen, aber jetzt fällt bei mir da so gut wie garnichts mehr. wurde da irgendwas and er dropprate geändert??? hab des letzte mal 1.11a gespielt


----------



## FieserFiesling (30. Juli 2008)

du hast im moment einfach nur pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach am besten neben mephisto noch andy und pes-runs...und wenn du dann langeweile hast, farm die tc85 gebiete ab.
da sollte dann auf jeden fall was dropen. zwar nicht bei jedem run, aber es dropt. ^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

Gutslerson, mir gehts ähnlich wie dir. Mein Einduck ist auch das Meppel schlechter droppt als früher. Ist aber ne rein subjektive Meinung . Vielleicht haben wir tatsächlich einfach nur Pech. Oder wir haben verdrängt wieviele MF-Runs wir früher gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal das ist naheliegend.


----------



## Gutslerson (30. Juli 2008)

bestimmt droppt der so schlecht weil die ganzen bots den zu sehr abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (30. Juli 2008)

Probier mal Pindle Runs und die eine Höhle im ersten Akt ( Name fällt mir grad net ein ).
Dort hab ich meine Windforce und Full Immortal King Set gefunden.


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

Naja 360 Mf sind ja ned grad DER Hammer(hab ned gesagt es sei schlecht) aber auf 500Mf wär schon was zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guck mal hier dann ist die Sache geklärt ---> http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides_2008_...nobbie_MFGuide/


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

Ist Ansichtssache, nen MF-Wert von 500 würde ich persönlich nicht erreichen wollen. 400% sind schon einwandfrei, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne fällt ab diesem Wert die Kurve ab (mehr MF bringt unwesentlich mehr Erfolg, um das genau sagen zu können müsst ich nochmal recherchieren)... Wenn nämlich fast alles nur auf MF geht dann leidet der Schaden/Resis (irgendwas leidet immer) ^^ zu extrem. Da mach ich lieber "wesentlich" schnellere MF-Runs als nachher 600-700% MF zu haben und ewig für nen Bosskill etc. zu brauchen.

Davon abgesehen: Glück > MF

Notfalls findet man auch mit 0% nen Zaka...


----------



## wlfbck (30. Juli 2008)

droprate von mephi und pindle wurde in der tat gesenkt, aber schon von 1.09 zu 1.10, von daher sollte alles sein wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (30. Juli 2008)

Guck mal hier:
Klick (inDiablo)
Da musste nur ne Angabe zu deinem Mf-Wert machen und dann listet es dir die Wahrscheinlichkeiten von allen möglichen Monstern auf, was sie droppen. Gibt da noch ein paar andere nette Einstellungen. Ist ein sehr brauchbarer Calculator, wenn man auf der Suche nach einem bestimmen Item ist.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. Juli 2008)

danke oneq... netter calc, vll gibts den ja irgendwann noch für 1.11 / 1.12...
generelle Frage zum Questdrop, wenn ich nen anderen Charakter im Spiel habe der Mephisto legen müsste, dieser ist nich in meiner Party. Wenn ich dann Mephisto lege, gibt er dann Questdrop oder normal drop? Wenn das funktionieren würde das Mephisto dann questdrop fallen lassen würde, wäre das ja beliebig wiederhobar.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich halbwegs verständlich ausdrücken können.


----------



## oneq (5. August 2008)

Voraussetzung dafür wäre natürlich, dass das Quest noch offen ist. Derjenige muss also das Spiel erstellt haben, der das Quest noch braucht.
Da er allerdings nicht in deiner Party ist, wird das Quest nicht abgeschlossen, und die Loot Table von dem Mephisto-Quest-Drop wird nicht angetastet.
Jedenfalls ist das meiner Erfahrung nach immer so gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2008)

Blizzard hat mit Season 5 in Diablo 2 LoD die Dropprate verringert, weil mir ist es auch selber aufgefallen, das nicht mehr die Elite Unqies Items so oft droppen wie früher, damit erhöt sich aber auch der Spielspaß und man hat nicht nach 2 Tagen alle Items, die man gerne haben möchte.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (8. August 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Voraussetzung dafür wäre natürlich, dass das Quest noch offen ist. Derjenige muss also das Spiel erstellt haben, der das Quest noch braucht.
> Da er allerdings nicht in deiner Party ist, wird das Quest nicht abgeschlossen, und die Loot Table von dem Mephisto-Quest-Drop wird nicht angetastet.
> Jedenfalls ist das meiner Erfahrung nach immer so gewesen
> 
> ...



Alsooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs getestet... Es scheint so als hätte ich Questdrop... Die Bosse die vom Gameersteller gebraucht werden, droppen Questdrop... zumindest scheint es so. Ich habe gelesen das beim Questdrop KEINE Tränke, Gold etc gedroppt werden sollten. Die Bosse droppen diese auch nicht. Also sieht es allem Anschein nach, nach Qdrop aus. Das Quest wird ja nie abgeschlossen, selbst wenn ich den Mule in meiner Party habe, ihn aber nicht zum Boss mitnehme wird er das Quest nicht abschließen.


----------



## Tabuno (8. August 2008)

Der droppt wie immer, mein Bruder hat schon 3 mal Arach oder so gefunden^^.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (8. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Der droppt wie immer, mein Bruder hat schon 3 mal Arach oder so gefunden^^.



Das er auch ohne Qdrop droppt ^^ war mir auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es geht ja darum das wenn er Qdrop droppt, mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit gute Items droppen kann als mit normalem Drop.

Sorry, falls du nich bis zum Ende gelesen haben solltest dann entschuldige meinen Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ob nun tatsächlich die Droprate im Vergleich zur letzten Saison gesenkt wurde, kann ich nicht sagen. Das ist denke ich eher subjektiv und vom Glück abhängig.


----------



## Collectorlegend (8. August 2008)

passt zwar nich ganz hier rein aber wenn schon von droprate und mf die rede ist^^ was ist wenn ich mein Merc mit MF ausstatte wird das dann zu meinem dazu addiert? bzw was ist wenn mein Merc zuerst den Mob tötet wird dann sein oder mein mf berechnet?


----------



## Bansai2006 (9. August 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> du hast im moment einfach nur pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 TC 85  ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naa da zockt  doch jemand mit Maphack hrhr


----------



## oneq (10. August 2008)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> passt zwar nich ganz hier rein aber wenn schon von droprate und mf die rede ist^^ was ist wenn ich mein Merc mit MF ausstatte wird das dann zu meinem dazu addiert? bzw was ist wenn mein Merc zuerst den Mob tötet wird dann sein oder mein mf berechnet?



Der Merc hat seinen eigenen Mf-Wert. Tötet er, wirkt sein Wert. Er sollte also normalerweise nicht töten^^ Du kannst ihm allerdings auch Mf-Stuff geben. Da gibts son paar Items, die auch auf nem Merc nicht allzu schlecht sind und womit er dann auf 100-150% Mf kommt, was schon mal nicht verkehrt ist, falls er mal töten sollte.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (11. August 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Der Merc hat seinen eigenen Mf-Wert. Tötet er, wirkt sein Wert. Er sollte also normalerweise nicht töten^^ Du kannst ihm allerdings auch Mf-Stuff geben. Da gibts son paar Items, die auch auf nem Merc nicht allzu schlecht sind und womit er dann auf 100-150% Mf kommt, was schon mal nicht verkehrt ist, falls er mal töten sollte.



Sorry, aber das is falsch. Wenn der Merc killt und MF hat, wird sein MF-Wert zu deinem hinzu addiert.


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (14. August 2008)

der Vollständigkeit halber:
Killst du: dein MF-Wert
Killt der Merc: sein MF + dein MF

&weils oben mal kam: soweit ich mich erinnere fällt die MF-Kurve schon ab etwa 250% MF ab. Meine MF-Chars hatten damals immer so um die 300-350 rum, Rest lieber auf Resi &Schaden auslegen um den Killspeed zu erhöhen.


----------



## Nick1414 (14. August 2008)

Richtig, ab 300 wirds anders gerechnet, soweit ich weiß.
Die No-Drop-Rate, dass mal garnichts dropt (was ich auch schon gesehen hab),
geht übrigens runter auf 0%, falls ihr den mit 8 Leuten zusammen legt,
das gilt für jeden Gegner

Cheers


----------



## Gutslerson (15. August 2008)

hat die droprate auch was mit dem eigenen lvl zu tun??


----------



## Bierzelthocker (18. August 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Richtig, ab 300 wirds anders gerechnet, soweit ich weiß.
> Die No-Drop-Rate, dass mal garnichts dropt (was ich auch schon gesehen hab),
> geht übrigens runter auf 0%, falls ihr den mit 8 Leuten zusammen legt,
> das gilt für jeden Gegner
> ...



No Drop ab 5 Spieler im Spiel = 0%
ab 3 Spieler in gleicher Ebene = 0%

mit dem eigenen Level hat die Droprate meines Wissens nichts zu tun. Beim gamblen ist das eigene Level aber (nicht ganz sicher) wichtig.


----------



## Leiko (23. August 2008)

Was sind TC85 gebiete?


----------



## Bierzelthocker (25. August 2008)

Leiko schrieb:


> Was sind TC85 gebiete?



Wer zu blöd ist Google oder irgendne Suchmaschine zu verwenden, gehört bestraft und eigentlich darf man ihm auch nich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Ich hab nur mal "TC85 Gebiete" bei Google reingehauen und siehe da... Im Wesentlichen sind das eben Gebiete in denen aus der Treasure Class 85 und höher gedroppt werden kann. In diesen Gebieten ist es möglich das ziemlich "jedes" Item droppen kann.

http://forum.ingame.de/diablo2/showthread....threadid=532678


----------

